# Installing a Wireless printer to a MAC OSX 10.4



## completenovice (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi

I am getting completely frustrated! I am trying to connect a Lexmark X4875 wireless printer to my Mac but it isn't letting me. My internet provider has advised that the Livebox does not support printers but I'm sure that there is a way to run my printer via wireless. How do I do this? Any help would be appreciated...:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, first off, what Mac do you have? What is Livebox? And what have you tried so far to get things to work, have you run the printer software installer? I see you say it's a Lexmark, so I must ask, is the printer even Mac compatible? Lexmark are about the least Mac friendly printers I know of.


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

Is liveprinter enabled?


----------

